
Stunning image technology - SeaDragon and PhotoSynth - abstractbill
http://www.clipaday.com/videos/ridiculous-image-technology-coming
======
paulgb
Non clipjacked version here: <http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/129>
. If you haven't already checked out the other TED videos, there is all kinds
of good stuff in there. Its also a good example of how a flash video player
_should_ be.

